# Wurzelverzeichnis einer Webanwendung ermitteln



## guest_woody (21. Aug 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen wie und ob es möglich ist aus einer Webanwendung heraus das Wurzelverzeichniss derselben herauszufinden? Ich will also nicht den Pfad wo die Klassen liegen, sondern wirklich das Wurzelverzeichniss der Webanwendung...

z.B. C:\Programme\ApacheGroup\Tomcat5.0\webapps\<DIE ANWENDUNG>

MfG,

Woody


----------



## bronks (21. Aug 2006)

Das geht hiermit:

request.getContextPath()


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Aug 2006)

request.getContextPath() ist deprecated, oder?
besser ist

super.getServletContext().getRealPath(..)


----------

